# Show quality?



## 271289 (Jul 16, 2016)

This is from my first breading. Solid 24k gold male plakat and rainbow (more than 5 colors) female.https://vimeo.com/174911873

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Could you post a side on picture in full flare? It's hard to judge from a video where the fish is just swimming about.


----------



## 271289 (Jul 16, 2016)

Kisiel said:


> Could you post a side on picture in full flare? It's hard to judge from a video where the fish is just swimming about.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 271289 (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't know why the pictures went sideways.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

He's a pretty fish but I wouldn't say he's show quality. I like the shape of his anal fin and his ventrals although they could be a little longer. His topline is bumpy however, and his tail doesn't reach a 180 spread. His dorsal could also be broader. With that being said, he looks like a very young fish so he may still fill out more  Would love to see some pictures of the parents!


----------



## 271289 (Jul 16, 2016)

Kisiel said:


> He's a pretty fish but I wouldn't say he's show quality. I like the shape of his anal fin and his ventrals although they could be a little longer. His topline is bumpy however, and his tail doesn't reach a 180 spread. His dorsal could also be broader. With that being said, he looks like a very young fish so he may still fill out more  Would love to see some pictures of the parents!


He is still very young and yes I'll post a picture of his parents.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 271289 (Jul 16, 2016)

This Voshkie and Iris.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 271289 (Jul 16, 2016)

Voshkie

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/
20160716/20a0237d527d70ec8dc3e6aec67b89f2.jpg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LookingGlassBettas (Mar 18, 2016)

It looks like you crossed a short fin HMPK with a longfin female?


----------

